# free for one week only



## vlau3 (May 4, 2011)

http://www.tanisfiberarts.com/blog/2014/8/lady-sunnyside

use code sunny


----------



## craftyladyvalerie (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## ladyofcamelot (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you I just downloaded the pattern - love the cardigan


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for posting this, it is lovely!


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you. This is lovely.


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

I've printed it off. Is it ONLY one page or have I done something wrong? Thanks.


----------



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

I could only download one page of the pattern... Page 3 ????


----------



## KathMK (Jul 18, 2014)

To get the free copy. I went to the Ravelry website and entered Sunnyside in the pattern searcher.

The cardigan is on the top line shown.

Clicked on the picture of the cardigan -

The cost of the pattern is shown in dollars.

Click to buy and enter the word SUNNY in capital letters in the space for "coupon".

Click on the word Apply - the price changes to $0-00.

Click to buy and you are sent to a page where you click on the word DOWNLOAD and the request if you want to open or save the file appears.

Click on SAVE - the word Open disappears 

Just wait while the file downloads to your Downloads file.

The word OPEN will reappear. Click on OPEN and the file will open from your Downloads folder and you will see the complete pattern.


----------



## craftyladyvalerie (Mar 1, 2014)

I got all three pages - I went to the Revelry website and it downloaded fine. Hope you can get the pattern OK.


----------



## KathMK (Jul 18, 2014)

I will give you a tip.

I found my downloads folder and created a shortcut which appears on my desktop.

When I have downloaded a file I click on the short cut and the file opens on my desktop.

I look through the files to find the right one - sometimes they have names that are not obvious.

Click on the file and hold the button down and drag the folder on to your desktop. You can click once to highlight the name of the file (background is a light blue colour on my laptop) - a right click on your mouse will give you the chance to choose RENAME and you can name the file what you want but make sure you leave the dot and file type at the end alone.

I then click on the icon for my computer and create a new folder - that you will remember the title of and open the new folder and drag the downloaded (renamed) file into the new folder.

For patterns where there is no download offered but written instructions are shown - I screen grab a page at a time and crop what I want and I save the parts of the written pattern as image files. Name each file so you can recognise what it is. Such as BAG Multicol shopping Pic 1 or BAG Multicol shopping W1 (W1 being the knitting instructions. You may need from W1 to W12.

Hope this helps someone


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

My copy has 7 pages.

you can order it straight from the site. Add your details and email address. Apply the promo code and once you submit the order you can download.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

I had no problem getting the free download from Ravelry either.
Thanks so much for the info - looks like a great knit for this fall!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you. Just downloaded the pattern.


----------



## craftyladyvalerie (Mar 1, 2014)

I just checked my download - I got all 7 pages also, not 3 like I said before


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

I tried it again and still only received page one.


----------



## vlau3 (May 4, 2011)

maggieme said:


> I tried it again and still only received page one.


Did you go to the Ravelry page to download it?


----------



## KathMK (Jul 18, 2014)

Are you clicking to buy OR are you just clicking PRINT

You have to blick to BUY and then enter the word SUNNY in capitals in the square marked coupon.

Click on apply and the price changes from $??? to $0-00.

Click to buy and then click to download the file.

Click on SAVE (not Open) then wait. once completed the word OPEN reappears and you can click on Open and see the file in its full form.


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

The Lady that drafted this pattern got back to me quickly as did two KP members and now I'm all set to go. Thanks to everyone for such kindness.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Great pattern, thank you


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Beautiful sweater. Thanks.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you. I also downloaded the pattern.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Pretty pattern, thanks.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you, that is a beauty.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I made a copy of the adult sweater that is now being given as a free pattern but I also, made the copy of the baby pattern. I think I will start out making the baby's first then unto the adult's. 

Thank You, Ann


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Downloaded it. Thanks so much! Love this cardigan. You are so generous to share it.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Got it! Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

vlau3 said:


> http://www.tanisfiberarts.com/blog/2014/8/lady-sunnyside
> 
> use code sunny


Thank you. Where can I obtain the yarn in Australia or what other yarn would be suitable? Otherwise I will get my son in Wisconsin to get it for me.


----------



## grandmasbudy (May 18, 2014)

Thanks so much for sharing. Just downloaded, all 7pages downloaded.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Thank you. I love it.


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

ty, lovely sweater pattern...got it


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Thankyou, thankyou. I have the perfect yarn in my stash just waiting for this pattern. Can't wait to start.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you. Will practice on baby one first.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you, I think this one is for me. Thank you.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty, thank you.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That pattern is absolutely beautiful!! Thank you...


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank You. Great patterns.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you! Mine came through perfectly, with all pages.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

THANKS; Got it thru ravelry easily. I really like raglan sleeves that incorporate a pattern along the raglan seam.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you! This is a great pattern.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Thank you. Lovely pattern and I had no problem getting 7 pages printed out. Now to decide color and size!! Thank you so much. Lovely sweater!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern info. I printed the free pattern and signed up for the newsletter. I saw many other lovely patterns as well!


----------



## maryldb (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you for the lovely pattern!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting..it's lovely and now it's mine... :thumbup:


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, love this pattern.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

It's a lovely sweater. Thank you, I'm looking forward to making it.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you! It is lovely. I sure did jump at this awesome opportunity.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you . Have downloaded pattern for later knitting, too many projects ongoing at the moment. Again thank you.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

My computer fraud detector cautioned me about opening this? Has anyone else had this problem. I'm not familiar with the website.


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern, very cute. I love Tanis Fiber yarns. They are gorgeous.


----------



## terik63901 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## LRB1988 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you so very much for sharing.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow, thank you so much! I love the front detail! Now to check the stash!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for this link. I really like this pattern and my mom will too. She introduced me to 'top-down' knitting and I am hooked.


----------



## charlenekbenton (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you for the free pattern, it is beautiful. I am interested in joining the KAL....when you begin it, plz add me to the list of knitters.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you I love this sweater.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Love the detail of the neckline..xo thx


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

Thank you for this link. I have been looking for a cardigan pattern just like this.


----------



## vlvanslyke (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh this is awesome. Thanks for putting this info out into the universe. Did you see that she will do a KAL in the fall. I'm going to check her fibers out on etsy now. Lol


----------



## Ginetteward (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you downloaded the pattern. Not sure if I will complete it though cause it's on circular and double ended and that's something I have not mastered!


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

vlau3 said:


> http://www.tanisfiberarts.com/blog/2014/8/lady-sunnyside
> 
> use code sunny


I was unable to download the pattern until I went to Ravelry. Thanks for the info. :-D


----------



## Tutuknit2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you. Beautiful sweater.


----------



## KathMK (Jul 18, 2014)

If you mean the Ravelry website I visit it many times a week - not had a warning from MacAfee yet.


----------



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

I got it.... Had to wait for a bit but eventually I was able to get it...


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thank you what a great pattern


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for putting this info out there! I have been looking for a cardigan something like this for a long time. Can't wait to make one!


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Love this cardi. Thank you


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you - very nice sweater.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the help. The only problem I see is that the pattern is light if anyone can figure out how to make it bolder please let me know otherwise I need to higlight it all to read it.


KathMK said:


> To get the free copy. I went to the Ravelry website and entered Sunnyside in the pattern searcher.
> 
> The cardigan is on the top line shown.
> 
> ...


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful Pattern. Thank you for sharing it with us. I have a question regarding sizing. If there is no "ease" and a person measures 36" bust should you go to the next size of 38?


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you! I just love top down sweaters!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice detailing in the shoulder area. And it's interesting how different the sweaters look made out of two different yarns. I love the green variegated one.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks so much for sharing this!


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

I could not get the pattern free..What did I do wrong.
I put the code sunny in also..


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Cool thank you


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

vlau3, Thank you for giving us a heads up on this free sweater. I have downloaded it and will be attempting to get myself into doing it. It is just lovely, Thank you again.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for your generosity.
Now to find a lovely yarn for a lovely cardi.


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you very much -- hope I can do justice to such a lovely pattern!


----------



## a_pinto34 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you so much. I downloaded those patterns. Lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Ginetteward said:


> Thank you downloaded the pattern. Not sure if I will complete it though cause it's on circular and double ended and that's something I have not mastered!


Me too. I'm going to be very brave.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Ginetteward said:


> Thank you downloaded the pattern. Not sure if I will complete it though cause it's on circular and double ended and that's something I have not mastered!


Me too, I'm going to be very brave as soon as I find the right yarn.
Sorry I didn't think the 1st message went through.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you, this is very generous of you. This is a lovely design, love the shoulders. Very clever in your designing. How fantastic we can just download it after all the long hours you must have put into it. Thanks again.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you for the link. What a lovely sweater!


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful pattern!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful...love the gray one. Thanks much. I have downloaded.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## KathMK (Jul 18, 2014)

You can print patterns and if they are still feint - take it to a photocopy shop and get it copied and darkened/

If you use a help yourself photocopy machine check if you can darken the image slightly.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

KathMK said:


> To get the free copy. I went to the Ravelry website and entered Sunnyside in the pattern searcher.
> 
> The cardigan is on the top line shown.
> 
> ...


I did according what you said and it worked. Thank you.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

I just downloaded the pattern. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you!! Great looking sweater


----------

